# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Chief Preparator, Sarasota Art Museum, Florida  June 27th, 2019

## Paul Brewin

The Sarasota Art Museum of Ringling College of Art and Design is transforming the historic Sarasota High School into a state-of-the-art destination, with the art museum as its anchor project. The Museum, a contemporary kunsthalle, will be a dynamic center for exhibiting innovative and compelling visual art of the twentieth and twenty-first centuries. The Museum is seeking the Chief Preparator to provide art handling related to the fabrication and installation/de-installation of galleries, receiving and shipping artwork, packing and storage of art objects. This position will work directly for the curatorial staff to interpret the design and construction of exhibits and displays of contemporary art for the visiting public. The Chief Preparator may supervise two or three part-time employees and/or manage hired contractors to support in the build-out of new exhibits.

The successful candidate will be able to maintain and drive exhibition project schedules, and will use their creativity to solve potential problems and prioritize the various needs of the curators, preparators and artists. They will need to be highly collaborative with exceptional interpersonal skills. The designed and constructed exhibitions completed by the Chief Preparator will be seen and appreciated by tens of thousands of visitors annually and will require execution at the highest degree of quality and expertise.


Open until filled. Apply on-line at https://ringling.simplehire.com


Ringling College is an Equal Opportunity Employer

Additional information click *here*.

----------

